# access new drive via FTP



## yoohoo2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I hope this is the correct forum to post this. Recently I have added a new hard drive to my FreeBSD machine. The drive works fine and I am able to write to it from a shell. But what I would like to be able to do is access the new drive via FTP. If I ftp to my machine now and try to cd to the new drive "disk2" permission is denied. Is there a way that I could link the drive to my home folder? I did try to symbolic link it but got an error that there were too many layers of symbolic links. Forgive me for the newb question. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## milosz (Jan 23, 2009)

You clould use mount_nullfs

For example if I want to use ports tree in jail then I run:
mount_nullfs /usr/ports/ /mnt/jails/nagios/usr/ports/


----------



## yoohoo2 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you. That works perfectly.


----------

